# Kinect games that help weight loss?



## Serene123

I feel like I lose 4 stone every time I play Kinect Adventures, Reflex Ridge on free play :rofl:

Are games like that good enough or do you need to invest in a proper work out one? x


----------



## mummymarsh

i would say they are ok... i have just started doing zumba fitnes for the kinect and thats meant to be good.... and its funny too... also dance central xxx


----------



## Serene123

I've got Dance Central, not even opened it yet and I've had it for months.... Maybe I should give it a go today! x


----------



## mummymarsh

ohhh i think its really good :) i love dancing games tho.... the zumba seems good, but they dont break down the moves well enough so can be bit complicated for someone as uncoordinated as me lol...

we also have the your shape fitness game and i was followng that but it was boring so i never kept it up.. xxx


----------



## Serene123

Haha I tried Dance Central. I don't like it. I can't dance at all!! :rofl:


----------



## mummymarsh

me either lol, but i still love it..... :) xxx


----------



## Serene123

It kept giving me red crosses on easy :rofl: The Poker Face song was alright but all the others were too hard. I'm so uncoordinated LOL! x


----------



## mummymarsh

practise makes perfect lol.... i alway get red crosses and i end up shouting what am i doing wrong im copying exactly what yo do lol...


----------



## Serene123

Yeah exactly!! :rofl: Sooo frustrating!! I think it would be more fun with someone else not on my own! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Biggest Loser game for wii, helped me 100% so of course i went bought that for kinect.

Your shape is better than the wii, but not hard enough IMO.

Adventures is great warm up exercise tbh. 

Dance central is just for the little fun times, i cant see it playing a huge part in getting rid of the lbs if you werent to do something else in the day.


----------



## mummymarsh

i found your shape boring- and if im bored im not interested... which is why im zumbering all the way :) xxx


----------



## Serene123

MummyToAmberx said:


> Biggest Loser game for wii, helped me 100% so of course i went bought that for kinect.
> 
> Your shape is better than the wii, but not hard enough IMO.
> 
> *Adventures is great warm up exercise tbh. *
> 
> Dance central is just for the little fun times, i cant see it playing a huge part in getting rid of the lbs if you werent to do something else in the day.

Warm up exercise? If I keep doing the one where you have to dodge things where you duck and jump over and over for half an hour I feel like I'm about to die! :rofl:

I'm very unfit tbh. Other than swimming or walking. I don't do anything intense.


----------



## mummymarsh

you do more than mme lol... i dont do anything... other than zumba which is just started but already having break from it:haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Serene123 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser game for wii, helped me 100% so of course i went bought that for kinect.
> 
> Your shape is better than the wii, but not hard enough IMO.
> 
> *Adventures is great warm up exercise tbh. *
> 
> Dance central is just for the little fun times, i cant see it playing a huge part in getting rid of the lbs if you werent to do something else in the day.
> 
> Warm up exercise? If I keep doing the one where you have to dodge things where you duck and jump over and over for half an hour I feel like I'm about to die! :rofl:
> 
> I'm very unfit tbh. Other than swimming or walking. I don't do anything intense.Click to expand...

Oh i blooody love that one:thumbup:
It gets a sweat on me, thats what need in warm up. 

I remember when 10min on exercise bike would kill me haha!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mummymarsh said:


> i found your shape boring- and if im bored im not interested... which is why im zumbering all the way :) xxx

im after zumba but lately not hhad much time to even get on it. 

i started skinny jeans workout on yourshape, good for beginner, when i do it with my weights the gap inbetween exercise is to long.


----------



## miss.kayleigh

I've got your shape for kinect it makes me soo angry lol keeps saying i'm out of rythem when I AM NOT and I end up not doing the exercises but shouting at the tv lol grrr


----------



## mummymarsh

miss.kayleigh mine is on kinect too and im exactly the same lol...dam thing....

xxx

p.s awesome name - im too a kayleigh :thumbup:


----------



## gills8752

Helloo!!

Ive got Your Shape! I quite like it! I'm a bit of a chubber though and find it difficult enough. I like that its in short sections too, i;m totally puffed by the end of 5 mins cardio boxing! lol.

I did the toning for the first time today and found i couldn't keep in time but all others are fine. The only issue I really have with it is not recognising my arms when doing the "Warrier pose" during Tai Chi.

Anyone else a your shape user? Wanna be my friend on it? (I'll have to figure out what my username is first mind haha)

xx


----------



## mummymarsh

gills - i find the exercises really difficult im puffed after 10mins too, but i loose interest coz its boring lol.... i would rather be jumping around trying to dance rather than doing lunges :wacko:

xxx


----------

